# [htaccess] [mod_rewrite] 301-Weiterleitung, komplizierter Query-String



## ollidigital (12. April 2012)

Die URL-Struktur sieht wie folgt aus:

vz1/vz2/vz3/bezeichnung1_bezeichnung2?path=vz1/vz2/vz3/bezeichnung1_bezeichnung2/artikel("leerzeichen","%20" ODER "+")&wSESSIONID=............./artikel(mit zahlen, "leerzeichen","%20" ODER "+"; "-";"_").php

ein Artikel könnte z.B. so im URL stehen: ABA+789-93_x

Ich habe schon diverse Szenarien mit dem Query-String durchgespielt, Schrittweise durchversucht wo die Weiterleitung scheitert. An einem Punkt, schien es mir so, dass das Problem bei "bezeichnung1_bezeichnung2" VOR dem "?" liegt.

Ziel der Weiterleitung: http://www.domain.tld/vz1/vz2/vz3/file.php

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke


----------

